# Intel P45 Chipset Club



## DanishDevil (Jun 16, 2008)

Coming soon...

*ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe*

DanishDevil - E8500 / E7200
fitseries3 - E8500 / E7200


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2008)

Asus P5Q3 will be here tomorrow at my place too.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 16, 2008)

One day I may be a part of this club.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 16, 2008)

P45 will be at my place in a few months.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 16, 2008)

I want a P45....but I don't want DDR3, and the board I REALLY like, the Foxconn Quantum Force one, uses DDR3


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2008)

the P5Q3 is the only one from asus that uses ddr3. the other 4 use ddr2.

EDIT: nvm... stupid attack on me. that board rocks.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> the P5Q3 is the only one from asus that uses ddr3. the other 4 use ddr2.
> 
> EDIT: nvm... stupid attack on me. that board rocks.



Am I the only one that didn't follow that? lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2008)

i thought you were saying that all the p45 boards are ddr3. my dumb mind read it wrong. sorry man. 

the quantum force is a great board form what i read. ddr3 is not that much though. most good kits are around $150 right now.

all i can say is GO FOR IT! you wont be dissapointed.

and hey.. i'll buy a set of those lanfests off of you if you decide to go ddr3.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i thought you were saying that all the p45 boards are ddr3. my dumb mind read it wrong. sorry man.
> 
> the quantum force is a great board form what i read. ddr3 is not that much though. most good kits are around $150 right now.



Heh, no no. I know that most are DDR2, it's just the board I like is DDR3, although I've heard rumours of a DDR2 variant.

And yeah I know, but that's for 2Gb, now I have 4Gb I wouldn't get less.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 16, 2008)

$200ish for a 4GB kit.  And keep in mind that running 4x1 and higher density modules is NOT as hard with DDR3 as it was with DDR2.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 16, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> $200ish for a 4GB kit.  And keep in mind that running 4x1 and higher density modules is NOT as hard with DDR3 as it was with DDR2.



I wish those prices translated over here my friend


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 16, 2008)

Well it doesn't cost a whole lot to ship to ship RAM to the UK...


----------



## Darknova (Jun 16, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Well it doesn't cost a whole lot to ship to ship RAM to the UK...



Oh I know, I have people who I can ship via too. I just don't have any intention of going DDR3 yet. Too much money IMO.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 16, 2008)

Some pictures of my new baby:


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 16, 2008)

That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## dark2099 (Jun 16, 2008)

To quote you from AIM, pure sex.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 19, 2008)

i got my P5Q3 DLX today and i must say that its great. there is NO vdroop at all. i think this has to do with the 16 phase cpu power, 3 phase NB power, 3 phase RAM power and 2 phase SB power. this thing is rock solid. i put my xigmatek HDT-1283 on with the regular quick mount setup and the board is not bowed at all.

expressgate is improved from my P5E3. this new version seems to have alot more things to do in it. more on this later.

there is another thing that is VERY usefull. it is called drive expert. with this little gem you can CLONE(or ghost) your hard drive(single drive only) with a utility built into the board. you just hook up a drive with data that you want to clone(IE: your OS drive) and another drive large enough to copy it to. then you boot into expressgate(takes 3 seconds) and then click on DRIVE EXPERT. the utility will load and then all you have to do is select clone/copy and the source disk. then, depending on the data's size, it can take anywhere from 3-15min(3 being an 80g and 15 being 1tb). VERY HANDY!

more to come as i play around with this GREAT BOARD more.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 19, 2008)

Beta BIOS 0702 seemed to really help me with OCing stability.  If anyone's picked up this board, I *highly* recommend BIOS 0702 if you're OCing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 21, 2008)

eh... i got it to work somehow. everything is on auto though. just set the vcore to 1.35v and used setfsb to OC.

single 3870x2 and e7200 on the p5q3 dlx


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 21, 2008)

What the pcie channels like with this chipset


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> eh... i got it to work somehow. everything is on auto though. just set the vcore to 1.35v and used setfsb to OC.
> 
> single 3870x2 and e7200 on the p5q3 dlx



Is that the e7200 that i got my money on ?  well once i pay the rest of it up .
Also i may be getting an Asus P45 board not sure which one yet but im thinking the  p5q pro or if i can push it p5q-e, going to take me about 4-5 weeks i think to put it all together should be fun. But failing the p45 a p35 will do.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 21, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> What the pcie channels like with this chipset



8x + 8x CF
16x single card i think.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 22, 2008)

There are three PCI-E x16 slots.  For the first two, you have these choices:

x16, x0
x8, x8

The last one runs off the South Bridge's 4 PCI-E lanes, which are also shared with the two PCI-Ex1 slots on the board.  So, if you want to run three cards, and you have no PCI-Ex1 cards, you can run x8, x8, x4.

The 0702 Beta BIOS has gotten me to 500FSB.  If anyone wants this board, PM me.  I'm getting out of the game and parting everything out.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 22, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> There are three PCI-E x16 slots.  For the first two, you have these choices:
> 
> x16, x0
> x8, x8
> ...




yeah but... if you put a 1x card in any of the slots the black ones drop to 1x. it's kinda gay.


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> There are three PCI-E x16 slots.  For the first two, you have these choices:
> 
> x16, x0
> x8, x8
> ...



What do you mean?  No more computer?!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm going to summer school all next month, then I have August off, and I'm off to Argentina in September.  I don't really want to let my system sit here while I'm in summer school and let it depreciate in value, and I'm not sure if I want to keep doing this in Argentina.  I might throw together a little mATX system to take with me in August, but for now, I'm selling what I have.

Also, 4870 pre-orders from me can be taken now   I don't even think I'll have a chance to run it =\


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 22, 2008)

ok.... 

got this figured out.... after reading what seems like 100s of pages of stuff on the p45 and what it needs to run.

i've got the old e7200 at 4.24ghz now. it runs stable as hell. there are a few advanced features in the bios that have become more REQUIRED for you to use in order to get her running correctly.

i'll post my settings soon for others to see. mainly... watch your GTL's. thats the major thing that keeps the board from booting up....if they are wrong of course.

cpu 0/1 gtl = .63
cpu 2/3 gtl = .67
nb gtl = .63


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 22, 2008)

I just read that the P45 can handle 600MHz FSB.. can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 22, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> I just read that the P45 can handle 600MHz FSB.. can anyone confirm that?



i've seen up to 635mhz fsb. it's not hard if you have a chip that'll do it.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 22, 2008)

Can I join, or is it still "coming soon".

Here's my setup:







check out the last page of this forum for a load more pics of the box/contents/mobo/close ups. (unless the OP wants me to post them here too?)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=62853&page=3


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 22, 2008)

Guys.. please post your bios settings and a cpu-z screenshot.

use this as a template....

JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: 
CPU Ratio Setting: 
FSB Strap to North Bridge: 
FSB Frequency: 
PCI-E Frequency: 
DRAM Frequency: 
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: 
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: 
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: 
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: 
DRAM Timing Control: 

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 
Row Refresh Cycle Time: 
Write Recovery Time: 
Read to Precharge Time: 

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): 
Write to Read Delay (S): 
WRITE to READ Delay (D): 
READ to READ Delay (S): 
READ to READ Delay (D):
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): 
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): 

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: 
READ to PRE Delay: 
PRE to PRE Delay: 
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: 
ALL PRE to REF Delay: 
DRAM Static Read Control: 
DRAM Read Training: 
MEM. OC Charger: 
AI Clock Twister: 
AI Transaction Booster:
Common Performance Level:
Pull-In of CHA PH1: 
Pull-In of CHA PH2:
Pull-In of CHA PH3:
Pull-In of CHA PH4:
Pull-In of CHB PH1:
Pull-In of CHB PH2:
Pull-In of CHB PH3:
Pull-In of CHB PH4:

CPU Voltage:
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2):
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3):
CPU PLL Voltage: 
FSB Termination Voltage: 
DRAM Voltage: 
NB Voltage: 
NB GTL Reference: 
SBridge Voltage: 
PCIE SATA Voltage: 

Load Line Calibration:
CPU Spread Spectrum:
PCIE Spread Spectrum:
CPU Clock Skew : 
NB Clock Skew : 

Advance CPU Settings
CPU Ratio Setting: 
CPU VID: 
C1E Suppport: 
Max CPUID Value Limit: 
Intel® Virtualization Tech: 
Vanderpool Technology: 
CPU TM Function: 
Execute Disable Bit:


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 22, 2008)

JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: AUTO
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO
FSB Frequency: 266
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-800
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: AUTO
DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 4
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 4
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 4
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 12
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): AUTO
Write to Read Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to READ Delay (D): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (S): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (D): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): AUTO

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: DISABLED
DRAM Read Training: AUTO
MEM. OC Charger: AUTO
AI Clock Twister: AUTO
AI Transaction Booster: AUTO
Common Performance Level [12]
Pull-In of CHA PH1: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH2: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH3: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH4: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH1: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH2: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH3: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH4: DISABLED

CPU Voltage: AUTO
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): AUTO
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): AUTO
CPU PLL Voltage: AUTO
FSB Termination Voltage: AUTO
DRAM Voltage: 2.10v
NB Voltage: AUTO
NB GTL Reference: AUTO
SBridge Voltage: AUTO
PCIE SATA Voltage: AUTI

Load Line Calibration: AUTO
CPU Spread Spectrum: AUTO
PCIE Spread Spectrum: AUTO
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO
NB Clock Skew : AUTO

Advance CPU Settings
CPU Ratio Setting: AUTO
CPU VID: Default
C1E Suppport: Enabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Disabled
Intel® Virtualization Tech: Enabled
Vanderpool Technology: Enabled
CPU TM Function: Enabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled






 (on idle)

Pretty sure that is how mine is setup. I'm not OCing till I get my MX-2 thermal paste through


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2008)

So P45 uses the same bios settings as X48!  Good!  How much voltage is required for the P45 NB around 400 fsb?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 22, 2008)

1.1v for 400mhz fsb. 1.2 for 460mhz

p45 NB gtl is lower then any other board. has to be set to .63 to boot.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 22, 2008)

To any one else on the P5Q deluxe (DDR2) have they tried the bios released today?? 0704 or something. I tried it then kept getting BSOD's and system crashes, so now back on 0610


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=189437

that may help. 

from what i read... the 0702 0704 (whichever it is) is the one to use. settings with the p45 are kinda different so maybe somthing is just a bit off.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 22, 2008)

525FSB isn't hard for me.  I'm done pushing it for a bit.  Gotta eat.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 23, 2008)

My P5Q Deluxe will be here sometime this week.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 23, 2008)

welcome everyone to the club! lets see them settings when you get a good OC going.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 23, 2008)

Ill post. Dont worry.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 24, 2008)

IF anyone else has an asus board this may help...


----------



## Darknova (Jun 24, 2008)

I think I'm about to break a long running habit and buy an Asus :|


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice findings fit, it's almost the same as on my P5Q Pro, results (when idling) are the next:

Load Line Calibration - enabled

_voltage: bios - measured_

vRAM: 2.18 - 2.26V 
NB: 1.26 - 1.295V 
FSB: 1.36 - 1.271V
PLL: 1.6 - 1.641V


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 27, 2008)

Anyone got a 45 quad running on the P5Q Deluxe?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 27, 2008)

i had a q9450 running on my p5q3


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 27, 2008)

how high were you able to get it? Ive got the Xeon variant.

Edit: To add, im having CPU heat issues atm. I dont think my cooler is all the way on. Hopefully, the new cooler I bought from Toys in his thread will help do the trick as one pin on my TT V1 cooler has broke.  I never had an issue with it before though so I dont see why I should now.

Edit 2: CPU-Z reads my Ram as DDR3?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 27, 2008)

use a clip from a crap intel stock cooler.

3.82ghz was my max for the q9450. thats just the chips "problem" er wall. 

idk why it's seeing your ram as ddr3. weird. lol.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> use a clip from a crap intel stock cooler.
> 
> 3.82ghz was my max for the q9450. thats just the chips "problem" er wall.
> 
> idk why it's seeing your ram as ddr3. weird. lol.



Why didnt that ever enter my mind? 

Im fine with 3.8Ghz. If I can squeeze 3.9 or even 4.0 just to bench, ill really be happy. 

Everest needs to hurry up and come out with a new version because it doesnt recognize my motherboard.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 27, 2008)

you will NOT get anything more then 3.82-3.84 at most. the FSB wall prevents it. it has nothing to do with voltage or cooling.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you will NOT get anything more then 3.82-3.84 at most. the FSB wall prevents it. it has nothing to do with voltage or cooling.



Aw.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 27, 2008)

Since I use everest ultimate for various things, it came to my attention that it didnt support the Asus P5Q-Deluxe and they made me aware of it by generating a pop-up message. They asked if I wanted to submit a report to them to add support. So I did. I received teh following information:



> Hi Allen,
> 
> 
> Thank you for submitting your report to us.   We've fixed a couple of issues in EVEREST about your system, and implemented Intel P43/P45 chipset support.
> ...



I uploaded it here. Enjoy.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hopefully will be joining this club officially, RMAing the P5E3 from fit (USPS just can't seem to mail one of his boards with out fucking something up) and if ASUS is cool, getting a P5Q3 DLX WiFi for that DDR3 support.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 28, 2008)

My settings at 463 FSB:

Vcore - 1.35
vPLL - 1.56
vNB - 1.51

Everything else on auto other than RAM timings (5-5-5-15 2T)

Priming now. Idle is 29-32*C with the Thermaltake V1 CPU cooler and MX-2 paste. CPU temp currently while priming is 65*C and MB is 37*C.

Edit: Shortly after posting, Worker Thread #4 failed after 7 minutes.

Can anyone recommed some GTL settings for the 45nm quad cores? I know they arent the same as the 45 dual cores.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 28, 2008)

as of right now i dont have a 45nm quad. im trying to obtain one though. i'll dig around on XS and see if i can find something for ya.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> as of right now i dont have a 45nm quad. im trying to obtain one though. i'll dig around on XS and see if i can find something for ya.


I did happen to run across this though but I didnt see anything with GTL's. 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=3090733


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 28, 2008)

I wish i could help you a little bit Crash, but all the info that i will give it's from a C2D, not a quad ... anyway after a week and specially today (wanted to test if the chip really degraded or not) i found several things that are making my rig almost 100% stable with everything set on auto except the voltages and some memory timings, hope it helps you as well as all the other ppl hanging around with this P45 mobo's ... as they say on this XS thread, the P5Q Deluxe it's a lil bit crazy applying the voltages, some are overvolting and another ones are undervolting, first i would do is to check yours with some DMM and adjust them appropiately, cause if you leave the voltages on Auto or the lowest available setting it will just overvolt as hell ... you can start with this if you don't have a DMM:







On my Pro it's not the same though, anyway i've been Prime stable (and some 3DMarks while Prime was on) today with these CPU-Z readings:

333x9 - 3000Mhz - 1.112V (memory working @ 800Mhz 4-4-4-12)
400x9 - 3600Mhz - 1.216V (memory working @ 800Mhz 4-4-4-12)

On all the configurations BIOS settings were the following (*P5Q Pro* on-load real DMM measured readings), in this particular case is for the 400x9, BIOS Version is 0703 (official from ASUS):

_Advance CPU Settings_

CPU Ratio Setting: 09.0
CPU VID: (i don't have this one)
C1E Suppport: DISABLED
Max CPUID Value Limit: DISABLED
Intel® Virtualization Tech: ENABLED
CPU TM Function: DISABLED
Execute Disable Bit: ENABLED
Intel SpeedStep: DISABLED
Intel C-TECH: DISABLED

_AI Tweaker Settings_

CPU Ratio Setting: 9.0
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO
FSB Frequency: 400
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-801 (1:1)

CAS# Latency: 4
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 4
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 4
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 12
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

DRAM Static Read Control: AUTO
DRAM Read Training: AUTO
MEM. OC Charger: AUTO
AI Clock Twister: AUTO
AI Transaction Booster: AUTO

CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): AUTO
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): AUTO (i just have one CPU GTL but i have it @ auto)
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.52v (1.558V)
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.22v (1.141V)
DRAM Voltage: 2.02v (2.10V)
NB Voltage: 1.12v (1.154V)
NB GTL Reference: AUTO (i don't have this setting)
SBridge Voltage: 1.20v
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.60v

Load Line Calibration: ENABLED
CPU Spread Spectrum: AUTO
NB Spread Spectrum: AUTO
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO
NB Clock Skew : AUTO

I'm adding the shots of 3 & 3.6Ghz, i'm actually priming now for more than an hour with 4.05Ghz @ 1.344V, wish me luck 

_333x9 - 1.112V_





_400x9 - 1.216V_







update: 450x9 failed to Prime after 2h30m with those settings  ... i'm still trying to stabilize it 100% ... as soon as i get it i'll post the settings ... it seems this BIOS is a lil bit tricky


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 28, 2008)

Here's someone on XS with 4GHz on the P5Q Deluxe with a 9450. 

http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/7291/500x8primetz2.jpg

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3090607&postcount=703 (its in his sig)


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 29, 2008)

Running 3.6GHz atm with CPU GTL's at .64 running a little over 2hrs prime stable.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 29, 2008)

is there a trend you noticed that the GTLs follow?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 29, 2008)

I havent messed with GTL's much. Last night, I tried .63 on the CPU GTL's and everything kept crashing along with prime. I upped it to .64 and it seems to be going good. The only thing thats worrying me is the CPU temp. Its at 78*C at this moment.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 29, 2008)

What would too high of a GTL be for the 45 quads?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 29, 2008)

i just used the .63 for my q9450 all the way to the FSB wall.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 29, 2008)

What exactly are GTL's and how do they affect overclocking?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 29, 2008)

Have a gander  :

http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/12436-post11.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunning_Transceiver_Logic


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 29, 2008)

GTL is a reference voltage that boosts stability to multi core processors under different loads.  it has to do with the voltage regulation of the VRM's to the cpu itself.(AKA.. the power backplane)

if your NB voltage is 1.28v and your GTL on the NB is .63 then you do 1.28v X .63 =  0.8064v 

if your computer isnt 100% stable you can try upping the gtl or NB voltage...
1.3v X .63 = 0.8190v
1.28v X .64 = 0.8192v
1.3v X .64 = 0.8320v

and so on. 

CPU GTL is determined the same way.

EDIT: this is how it was explained to me by a few well known OCers.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 30, 2008)

Finally i stabilized the 445x9 @ 1,336V-1,344V (idle-load) after a 12 hours Prime95 blend session, here's the shot (btw, idle temps are much better ... but i never remember to leave the RealTemp @ night, when it relaxes on light tasks is 27-29ºC/24-26ºC):






And here are the settings that were used, BIOS version is 0708 (beta version for the P5Q-Pro available at XS) but should work on the 0704 for the Deluxe:

_Advance CPU Settings_

CPU Ratio Setting: 09.0
CPU VID: (i don't have this one)
C1E Suppport: DISABLED
Max CPUID Value Limit: DISABLED
Intel® Virtualization Tech: ENABLED
CPU TM Function: DISABLED
Execute Disable Bit: ENABLED
Intel SpeedStep: DISABLED
Intel C-TECH: DISABLED

_AI Tweaker Settings_

CPU Ratio Setting: 9.0
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO
FSB Frequency: 445
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-891 (1:1)

CAS# Latency: 4
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 4
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 4
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 12
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

DRAM Static Read Control: AUTO
DRAM Read Training: ENABLED
MEM. OC Charger: AUTO
AI Clock Twister: STRONG
AI Transaction Booster: MANUAL
Performance Level: 9
Phases: ALL DISABLED

CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): AUTO
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): AUTO (i just have one CPU GTL but i have it @ auto)
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.52v (1.558V)
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.26v (1.176V)
DRAM Voltage: 2.02v (2.10V)
NB Voltage: 1.12v (1.154V)
NB GTL Reference: AUTO (i don't have this setting)
SBridge Voltage: 1.20v
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.60v

Load Line Calibration: ENABLED
CPU Spread Spectrum: AUTO
NB Spread Spectrum: AUTO
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO
NB Clock Skew : AUTO

Right now i purchased new RAM, a pair of Dominator's that should be able to do about 1150-1200Mhz ... so i'll keep the tests with diff memory settings, i'll keep all of you informed


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 2, 2008)

0804 and 0902 bios are out for P5Q3 DLX if anyone still has that board. both are supposed to fix the ram over 1333mhz problem with not posting but it's not a 100% fix. i have found that i can run up to around 1800mhz but still get BSOD within the first 10-15mins almost every time. a newer version should be out in the next day or so and i hope it helps.... i've been just sitting here waiting for a new bios that actually works with my ram(micron d9gtr's). today is the first time the board has been booted in a week and i'll say it's marginally better with the 0902 bios but not enough to make my machine benchable.

630mhz FSB is EASILY ATTAINABLE on this board and i have seen into the low 700's from some people. i hope to get there myself as soon as the ram issue is solved.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 2, 2008)

here's 550FSB 100% stable...


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 3, 2008)

*CPU: 4005Mhz (445x9) - RAM: 1116Mhz 5-5-5-15 @ 2.2V - 12h 30m Prime Blend passed (BIOS 0708)*






_JumperFree Configuration Settings_

AI Overclock tuner: MANUAL
CPU Ratio Setting: 9x
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO
FSB Frequency: 445
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: 1116 (4:5)
DRAM Timing Control: MANUAL

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: 25
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

DRAM Static Read Control: DISABLED
DRAM Read Training: DISABLED
MEM. OC Charger: ENABLED
AI Clock Twister: AUTO
AI Transaction Booster: MANUAL
Performance Level: 8
Phases: ALL DISABLED

CPU Voltage: 1.35625v (CPU-Z readings - idle: 1.336V - load: 1.344V)
CPU GTL Voltage Reference: AUTO
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.52 (measured: 1.551V)
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.28 (measured: 1.20V - stability and sync improved, Vcore never maxing to 1.352V with this setting)
DRAM Voltage: 2.12 (measured: 2.20V)
NB Voltage: 1.12 (measured: 1.15V)
SBridge Voltage: 1.20
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.60

Load Line Calibration: ENABLED
CPU Spread Spectrum: DISABLED
NB Spread Spectrum: AUTO
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO
NB Clock Skew : AUTO

_Advance CPU Settings_
CPU Ratio Setting: Manual
C1E Suppport: Disabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Disabled
Intel® Virtualization Tech: Enabled
CPU TM Function: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Intel SpeedStep Technology: Disabled


----------



## Judas (Jul 5, 2008)

My P5q3 is in,quite a nice board ...still working the bios out


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 5, 2008)

Tagged, I need to look into this more when I get home.  I have the Asus P5Q Deluxe and I am 100% stable with my q6600 @ 3.6ghz but its all auto right now.  Strangest thing I tried to start with the most simple manual settings like the cpu core voltage and I could not boot.

I show 1.38-1.42 in windows via cpu-z but I tried 1.4v manual and even 1.5v and it wouldnt boot.  Heck it even froze and started to scream at me (had this really horrible high pitched sound sounded like one of the fans wint into super super turbo mode)

I seem to recall a review somewhere that said they had similar results with more stability with auto settings than trying to sort them out manually.  Im a pretty firm beliver in if it aint broke dont fix it, but I would like to know what kind of voltages its using under auto and its quite possible I can go higher because temps are fine at 3.6, even tho I am quite happy with 3.6 as a final setting, gives me a nice 1:1 fsb/ram ratio and its fast enough.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 5, 2008)

Im prime stable now 400mhz FSB with the q6600 GO 

I got the vcore changed from auto to 1.475 shows me ~1.45 in windows but when running prime and all 4 cores are 100% load it drops down to 1.40v
I failed after about 8 sweeps when I was at 1.45v and I think thats because under load I got down to 1.38v

I also reduced my memory timings from 5-5-5-15 to the 5-4-4-12 that they are in the EPP profile according to cpu-z so they can probably go even lower but thats good for now.

So what do you think guys, if I am prime stable leave the other stuff at auto (if it aint broke dont fix it.) or tweak it out more and find manual settings for the rest of it?

I have alot of experience overclocking but back in the day we only messed with ram timings, ram/cpu core voltage, nb voltage, and ram dividers.  All this new stuff like the gtl confuses me.

Temps are great!  the P182 case has 2 exaust fans right near the cpu cooler, so the thermalright keeps it at 60c under full load.


----------



## Judas (Jul 6, 2008)

ViciousXUSMC said:


> Tagged, I need to look into this more when I get home.  I have the Asus P5Q Deluxe and I am 100% stable with my q6600 @ 3.6ghz but its all auto right now.  Strangest thing I tried to start with the most simple manual settings like the cpu core voltage and I could not boot.
> 
> I show 1.38-1.42 in windows via cpu-z but I tried 1.4v manual and even 1.5v and it wouldnt boot.  Heck it even froze and started to scream at me (had this really horrible high pitched sound sounded like one of the fans wint into super super turbo mode)
> 
> I seem to recall a review somewhere that said they had similar results with more stability with auto settings than trying to sort them out manually.  Im a pretty firm beliver in if it aint broke dont fix it, but I would like to know what kind of voltages its using under auto and its quite possible I can go higher because temps are fine at 3.6, even tho I am quite happy with 3.6 as a final setting, gives me a nice 1:1 fsb/ram ratio and its fast enough.






High pitch sound, I had that too yesterday strange was not even over clocked  
sounded like a fan had got stuck, then i realised that OS had froze  rebooted and it was gone
Had to change me memory sticks the OCZ ddr3 1600mhz kit would not run well


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 6, 2008)

ViciousXUSMC said:


> Im prime stable now 400mhz FSB with the q6600 GO
> 
> I got the vcore changed from auto to 1.475 shows me ~1.45 in windows but when running prime and all 4 cores are 100% load it drops down to 1.40v
> I failed after about 8 sweeps when I was at 1.45v and I think thats because under load I got down to 1.38v
> ...



Have you tried the load line calibration option to stop vdroop?? Then you could probably set the vcore at 1.4v


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 6, 2008)

No alexp999 not familiar with this tool, is it in the bios?

I guess this 750w "silencer" is not as good as my old 510 turbocool from pcpower & cooling, I took a multimeter to that one and it would only drop .01v from idle to load.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 6, 2008)

no no... it has nothing to do with your PSU. it's the board itself. it has a vdroop when under load. loadline calibration tries to correct for that vdroop.
it's in the bios yes.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 7, 2008)

Heres a BIOS for ppl on the Asus P5Q Deluxe motherboard. Just came out on July 2.

Removed link. Uploaded it here in the post.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 7, 2008)

http://www.benchzone.com/Downloads/BIOS/Motherboards/Asus/P5Q3_Deluxe/Beta/

there's the ones for the P5Q3 dlx


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 7, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Heres a BIOS for ppl on the Asus P5Q Deluxe motherboard. Just came out on July 2.
> 
> Removed link. Uploaded it here in the post.



Hmm new bios, I will check it out since they make flashing so easy.  I wonder how old my bios is, I just got the mobo last week but it could be rather old still.

Is there a change log or anything I can find to say what has been fixed/done in the new bios?

edit: found it on the asus page "change cpu temperature detection rule" meh I may not flash then I could care less


----------



## D!abloz (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey everyone. I just got my new system yesterday (it's on the "system spec" tab on the left), I bought it from a site called "aria.co.uk", where you choose the all the components and they built it. Everything is running fine but when I run CPUz, it says my that my CPU is running at (around) 2GHz, when it should be at 2.66Ghz, as you know (Although the FSB is running at the right frequency), but when using the "intel processor identification utility" program it comes out with around the right frequencies but sometimes also around the 2GHz mark. Also on CPUz, it says that my RAM is running at 660MHz (Around), 1:2 ratio, when clearly it should be at 800MHZ 1:2 ratio, as it is a1600MHz memory kit. I pretty new to the hardware PC scene so I don't know if I am making a big deal out of nothing, but I would really appreciate if someone told me if there is a problem, or just an error with the CPUz program. Thanks.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 10, 2008)

there is a major problem with ddr3 running above 1500mhz on the p45 chipset right now. some kits seem to run fine well above 1500mhz but most people are having problems... even on other brand boards.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 10, 2008)

That 0803 bios dropped my CPU temps by 10*C. i knew I wasnt going mad in fitting that cooler, lol! i read people are getting good clocks of the Q9450, I'm getting one of those soon. 

Also to the post about CPU-Z seeing DDR3, mine does that too. Maybe just CPU-Z being confused on the fact the chipset supports both DDR3 and DDR2, it will probably be fixed in the next version.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 10, 2008)

If you go on CPUz's forums, someone made a post about it. Although I dont know the result of the rest of the post.

Edit: Heres the link.

http://forum.x86-secret.com/showthread.php?t=8208


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 11, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> That 0803 bios dropped my CPU temps by 10*C. i knew I wasnt going mad in fitting that cooler, lol! i read people are getting good clocks of the Q9450, I'm getting one of those soon.
> 
> Also to the post about CPU-Z seeing DDR3, mine does that too. Maybe just CPU-Z being confused on the fact the chipset supports both DDR3 and DDR2, it will probably be fixed in the next version.



You sure the actual temp droped 10c or it just reads 10c lower now?  When I went to the Asus site it said "fixes an issue with cpu temp monitoring" or something along those lines.

I have the older bios and see 60c pretty much as my max load for my q6600 @ 3.6 but it has jumped up to as high as 66c before for no reason.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 11, 2008)

ViciousXUSMC said:


> You sure the actual temp droped 10c or it just reads 10c lower now?  When I went to the Asus site it said "fixes an issue with cpu temp monitoring" or something along those lines.
> 
> I have the older bios and see 60c pretty much as my max load for my q6600 @ 3.6 but it has jumped up to as high as 66c before for no reason.



Thats what I meant low, all CPU temp readings are now 10*C lower than they were before.

I had just turned PC on, on stock clocks on a freezer 7 pro with MX2, room temp 15-20*C and CPU was 35*C! Thought I had installed cooler wrong. Then when I saw this on the release notes I tried and now temps are back down to where they were on the old mobo for the same situation. I didnt want to OC knowing how high idle temps were compared to what they used tobe. Thought the mobo was overvolting or something, or a dud sensor. But know I'm getting a q9450 in a couple of weeks I cant be bothered OCing it now. Don't want to mess it up if my dad wants it back.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2008)

me me me! I have a P45 I want in!


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> me me me! I have a P45 I want in!



I noticed in your sys specs about a modded bios...?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll be getting a P5Q-Deluxe soon.My trusty P5k-prem has been great though,never a problem.ASUS FTW


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> I noticed in your sys specs about a modded bios...?



Yup. I tailored it from a P5Q-E and a P5Q Deluxe BIOS. A true hybrid


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Yup. I tailored it from a P5Q-E and a P5Q Deluxe BIOS.



What did you need from the P5Q-E? Isnt the deluxe the next mobo up from that?

And where you learn to mod bios's anyway, lol!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2008)

Heh. I'm just very multi-talented with technology. I pick stuff up very very quickly. Basically I got the best of both worlds by making a hybrid BIOS, The CPU support of the P5QE \ Deluxe, and the memory compatibility of the P5Q-E (which curiously has a slightly bigger file than the P5Q Deluxe for that)


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Heh. I'm just very multi-talented with technology. I pick stuff up very very quickly. Basically I got the best of both worlds by making a hybrid BIOS, The CPU support of the P5QE \ Deluxe, and the memory compatibility of the P5Q-E (which curiously has a slightly bigger file than the P5Q Deluxe for that)



Wierd, I would have expected them to have been the same.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2008)

Nope. P5Q Pro has a tiny file in comparison to the other 2 P5Q boards. One of the Asus "tricks" I think to try and make people buy a stupidly expensive board. I think Asus are in love with their own name, any Asus literature I read these days I swear I read the word "Asus" more than anything else.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 11, 2008)

ketxxx can you get micron based ddr3 to work past 1500mhz on the p5q3 dlx?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2008)

I thought Asus released a BIOS sorting all that out. (1203)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 11, 2008)

P5Q3 dlx is only at 0904 and they are still having problems.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll try to have a look when I'm done with the P5Q Pro, but I'm limited with what I can do because I dont have all the tools the devs have access to.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.benchzone.com/Downloads/BIOS/Motherboards/Asus/P5Q3_Deluxe/Beta/

that may help.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 12, 2008)

I'll have a look when I can. Right now I'm trying to spend as much time as possible helping the most needy, which ATM are the P5Q Pro users.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 12, 2008)

might as well add me to the list

p5q-e bios 0901
my kung-fu is strong!


----------



## DavyGT (Jul 12, 2008)

Soon to be owner of an ASRock P45R2000-Wifi. I won it on a competition.
Pair it up with my E4500 and I'll see if I can OC further.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok guys I was trying to find my max stable overclock for my 4850 cards today (2 of them in crossfire) and I was quite happy with my 24/7 3.6ghz q6600.

But I found this is not fast enough in 3dmark06 for these cards and that I hit a bottleneck.

My bios settings are all on the auto/default except for the Vcore 1.42 and the vdroop setting is enabled (forget what its called currently)

I have been prime95 stable at 3.6ghz with both a 400x9 and a 450x8 so I know my FSB has room still to go higher and my ram is not holding me back (ram timings manually set 5-4-4-12)

Thing is when it does 3.6 so easy its crazy how hard it is to go higher.  I cant get into windows at 3.7 1.42v, I upped it to 1.44v and got into windows and passed a few runs of 3dmark06, then I went to see if it was prime stable and it was so unstable that it didnt just fail prime it crashed the computer into a black screen.

For those interested to show the bottleneck here are my 3d06 results with the 4850 crossfire

CPU @ 3.6
19017 710/1050
19018 720/1050
19018 720/1080
19042 720/1100

CPU @ 3.7
19165 710/1050
19324 720/1050

You can quite clearly see the cpu bottleneck and how it was lifted.  I triked a 720/1080 run but my score went back down probably because something was not stable.

Now back on task.  

My CPU is the GO stepping and it has a rather high VID.  1.3125v (1.313) and following the "general" rule of +15% being safe that means I should be able to push 1.5v into this cpu rather worry free.  But many say that 1.5v is too much.  So looking for 2nd opinions on that.

Next is the fact that I have all of the advanced stuff like the GTL and PLL settings for the cpu on auto/default.  Do you think that tweaking these manually will help me out?  If so I really need some guidance on what to pick and how to know, with so many variables its hard to test them out one at a time and know it helps or hurts.

System specs are all listed by my name on the left but for the lazy the mobo is the Asus P5Q Deluxe.

Thanks for any help guys!  I really want to see what this cpu can do safely and maybe break 20k 3dmark06.  If we manage to up my 24/7 clock from 3.6ghz to something higher with the same or near same voltage that would be great too.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well,i just ordered a Asus P5Q-deluxe,should be here on wednesday 

I guess i joined your club


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 14, 2008)

where's all the ddr3 guys at? 

welcome tigger69


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome tigger69!  Catched you also on XS


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2008)

I am just reading through the p5q-deluxe thread on xs.I like to do my research  I will probably read about 5-10 reviews too.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 15, 2008)

SirKeldon said:


> Welcome tigger69!  Catched you also on XS



Ahem. It's "caught".


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 15, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ahem. It's "caught".



english is his second language.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 15, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ahem. It's "caught".



Sorry! English is not my primary language, it's the third really, anyway thanks for correcting me ... sometimes irregular verbs are confusing myself  And i couldn't remember if it was "catched" or "caught", now i'll know


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 15, 2008)

Im getting conflicting information in my search on google for the CPU GTL Ref.  Half the sites I found say use x63 while the other half say quad core like a higher x67 or even x68 better.

Changing this value will automatically change all the voltages wont it as it is more or less a multiplier that goes up against the VTT to determin certain voltages.  Lowering it can do no harm but I would assume making it way too high could.

Really could use feedback on a G0 Q6600 and a Asus P5Q Deluxe for anybody that has messed with the PLL/GTL settings and gone past 3.6ghz.  I dont think Vcore is going to get me much further than maybe 3.7ghz near a max of 1.5v and still looking for feedback on that.  with a VID of 1.3125v is 1.5v safe for a 24/7 system as long as temps stay in check (and so far with a 1.48 as the highest I have tried they stay in good shape)


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 15, 2008)

ViciousXUSMC said:


> Ok guys I was trying to find my max stable overclock for my 4850 cards today (2 of them in crossfire) and I was quite happy with my 24/7 3.6ghz q6600.
> 
> But I found this is not fast enough in 3dmark06 for these cards and that I hit a bottleneck.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't push more than 1.475v through your CPU unless  your using a decent water setup.. in which case I would make 1.55v your max. From what I see here;

CPU @ 3.6
19017 710/1050

CPU @ 3.7
19165 710/1050

Your probably going to need to push 3.8-4GHz to fully lift the CPU bottleneck on your 4850s. As I said in an earlier post I'm running 3.4GHz 380FSB atm and that just barely lifts the bottleneck off my 3870 @ stock... Your going about things in the right manner so far, stick to that path.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the first response, 3.4ghz for a 3870 stock and its still almost bottlenecked?  Thats crazy.

Anyways its mostly the low resoltuion of 3dmark06 causing the bottleneck when I am playing a game at my native resolution of 1920x1080 I know its not going to be a problem and 3.6ghz is well above what I would need for optimal performance, I am going to mess with the TL Ref later maybe after I get some sleep and try a point that I know is barely stable like 1.47v @ 3.7ghz and see if changing it from 0.63x - 0.68x has any effect on stability.   I could repeat that one at a time for other factors and if i find that I am suddenly prime stable or atleast more stable.

I am abit weary to mess with the GTL and PLL voltages, it seems to really do that right you need to have some readings off your motherboard and use a formula, and guessing can easily toast your cpu.  But upping it just a few mv from the standard for a test should not hurt it I guess.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 16, 2008)

Just ordered a P45 board add me to the club
Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS4P


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 16, 2008)

ViciousXUSMC said:


> Thanks for the first response, 3.4ghz for a 3870 stock and its still almost bottlenecked?  Thats crazy.
> 
> Anyways its mostly the low resoltuion of 3dmark06 causing the bottleneck when I am playing a game at my native resolution of 1920x1080 I know its not going to be a problem and 3.6ghz is well above what I would need for optimal performance, I am going to mess with the TL Ref later maybe after I get some sleep and try a point that I know is barely stable like 1.47v @ 3.7ghz and see if changing it from 0.63x - 0.68x has any effect on stability.   I could repeat that one at a time for other factors and if i find that I am suddenly prime stable or atleast more stable.
> 
> I am abit weary to mess with the GTL and PLL voltages, it seems to really do that right you need to have some readings off your motherboard and use a formula, and guessing can easily toast your cpu.  But upping it just a few mv from the standard for a test should not hurt it I guess.



Don't worry, baby steps never killed anything  for your GTL muliplier you might want to give 0x65 a shot, it just seems to be one of those universal things that makes things a lot more stable nomatter what P45 board.


----------



## blindfitter (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Postman just dropped Msi P45 Platinum on my doorstep today,

Have it up and running on water + Q6600 at present anyone got setfsb working, if yes which code

ta

ps didn't like 2 sticks of corsair 8500, 1 would boot 2 =no boot, gskill 800 HZ are fine


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 16, 2008)

Are the Corsair 8500 stick's listed on the QVL of the MSI P45 Platinum?


----------



## blindfitter (Jul 16, 2008)

No their are not, just looked on Msi

http://global.msi.com.tw/uploads/test_report/TR10_1479.pdf

Looks like hasnt been updated for a while though


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> where's all the ddr3 guys at?
> 
> welcome tigger69



can you do me a favor and post up a everst bandwidth screen shot?
i want to see how my ddr2 is faring these days.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2008)

I ended up getting this one-http://uk.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=709&l4=0&model=2267&modelmenu=1
A P5Q-E,it was a tad cheaper and still seems ok.

I think my p5k-premium has a problem with my crucial ballistix pc8500 tracers though.I kept getting random errors and bsods on xp pro sp2,even while just running the tv while mates was here.I have put in a spare 1gb stick of ocz reaper pc6400 and my pc has been fine for hours now

Will the tracers work ok in the P5Q-E or will i have to replace them? I only got them back from rma a week ago and have only run them at stock speed/volts.

I tried memtest from a boot cd,and the tracers were giving errors at 1066mhz so i had them at 800,but my pc has been an arse today totally,until i put the reaper stick in.

Is there a known incompatability between the p5k-prem and crucial ram or are crucial just getting less reliable?

thanks geezers


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 17, 2008)

there is a known issue with p45 and micron chips yes. should be solved in the next bios update or 2.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2008)

Does that include the P35?

So i will be better off using the stick of ocz to install then?

thanks fits


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 17, 2008)

No it does not include P35.  P45 is picky.  For now.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> english is his second language.



I figured as much. Hence the emoticon.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 17, 2008)

Let's hope to get it fixed soon ... for the P5Q's theres a new BIOS version that is posted on XS but they didn't tell yet if it's reliable or not, we'll have to wait


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2008)

The crucial ram is on the qvl weird.I guess i will have to use the reaper stick till i can get something differant to the crucial.


----------



## DavyGT (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok, I got my ASRock P45R2000-WiFi and working. Count me as part of the club.


----------



## blindfitter (Jul 17, 2008)

blindfitter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Postman just dropped Msi P45 Platinum on my doorstep today,
> 
> ...


*Re:setfsb I found it, its ICS9LPRS910BKL*


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 17, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Don't worry, baby steps never killed anything  for your GTL muliplier you might want to give 0x65 a shot, it just seems to be one of those universal things that makes things a lot more stable nomatter what P45 board.



Strangest thing, I actually have 2 GTL multiplyers.  One is for core 0/1 and the other for 3/4 or something like that, and even more strange is they do not match  one is default to x63 and the other to x67.

I boosted the x63 up to x67 to see what happens and I was prime95 stable for a few runs @ 3.7ghz with a 1.465vcore but 2 of the cores ran about 10c higher than the other two.

So I guess it directly increased the voltage of those 2 cores, I saw it flip to 70c at the highest a few times so thats abit warm.  Granted most normal use would never peg your cpu to 100% like that.

I still have other things I should try.  I have not really even done the basics yet like disabling speed step, spread spectrum, TM function, ect.  I figured I would not need too since I was stable so easy on 3.6 but maybe it will make the difference in the higher clocks.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to P45


----------



## weejimmy (Jul 17, 2008)

*Have Intel P45, only Vista likes it*

I have an MSI Neo-F P45/ICH10 board, and only Vista likes it at the moment. I know that with manual loading of drivers and mounting of disks it's possible to install a Linux distribution...  

I'm wondering if anyone knows of a distribution that will recognise my P45/ICH10 out of the box.

I'm trying the BSDs now, the AMD64 versions, to see if I have any joy there. Checked the chipset support on the OpenBSD 4.3 release page, and apparently they added ICH9 support and mentioned something about the network support. I have a RealTek chipset for network and sound on the MSI board, not Intel stuff. Doesn't look good so far...  I'd prefer OpenBSD, NetBSD or FreeBSD, in that order. I know there are some smart folks around here. Any help would be appreciated.

I can use these other-than-Windows-worlds, but I'm not all that hot with them. Manual configuration and things like that make my head explode. I'll learn one day I suppose, when I get a book and settle on one of them. At the moment I'll stay dual booting and discovering which one I want to keep, then wipe Vista off my system.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 21, 2008)

New bios 1003 for the Asus P45 A5Q Deluxe just posted on the 17th: http://dlsvr04.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5Q_Deluxe/P5Q-ASUS-DELUXE-1003.zip

No description included as to what has changed since bios 0803 (that one was a cpu temp fix)


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 21, 2008)

ViciousXUSMC said:


> New bios 1003 for the Asus P45 A5Q Deluxe just posted on the 17th: http://dlsvr04.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5Q_Deluxe/P5Q-ASUS-DELUXE-1003.zip
> 
> No description included as to what has changed since bios 0803 (that one was a cpu temp fix)



*DONT USE THIS BIOS IF YOU HAVE RAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I tried it last night and then my raid stopped working ( yes it was turned on in the bios.) It just skipped passed the raid screen as if no drives were connected, but bios detected the drives fine in ide mode.

I have also read of people having the same problems across other forums (XS for one)

Why would asus release a bios that doesnt have raid functioning. You wouldnt think they would have missed that!

Fortunatley I had 0803 on my usb drive so reflashed it back and everything was fine.

I'm trying out the 1102 beta bios for the dlx atm, its working really well. got 4.5 hours stable on orthos after OCing my CPU to 3.2Ghz.  . Not much but I'm proud of it, lol! More than my last mobo could cope with!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 21, 2008)

Heres the set fsb info for the P5Q-E - ICS9LPRS918BKL.

Also,you guys with the deluxes have a read here-http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=189437&page=68


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 28, 2008)

look at this beast! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131326

if only it were ddr3.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 5, 2008)

I now own a Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS4P, needed bios update to prevent bluescreen when loading ati drivers for 4850 running vista home premium 64 bit.
http://www.gigabyte.com.au/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2832
Running o.k yet to try a game or run 3dmark


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131299&Tpk=P5Q+PRo

Best board I ever had the pleasure of OCing


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wtf, I was just about to post that Asus have released a new bios a couple of days back for the P5Q Dlx. (1103) then I go and check again to make sure it still there and it has been yanked! This is the second one. 1003 got yanked too!

they are back on 0803 as the most up-to-date.

I found 1003 had raid issues (like no raid! lol)

But I'm thinking now maybe 1103 has HDD corruption issues, I ad to reinstall windows cus it started Fing about then I kept getting BSOD's booting windows even on safemode, chkdsk found thousands of orphaned files and spent about an hour recovering them. This in turn completly F*cked my windows instalation so I had to start again.

Hmmm, I might flash back to 0803 when I get home in case that why they have yanked it, I hope its not too late...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 5, 2008)

1003 seems fine on the p5q-e,i dont know about raid but my drives,on ahci mode,are working fine.I can even hot swap my sata removable 160gb hdd which is just spiffing,as it would not work on the p5k-premium.


----------

